# Headlights Encasing



## Sgt Alek (Jan 24, 2021)

Good day to all again,

My name is Alek and I am not a car mechanic by far (Im a truck driver across the beautiful US of A and a filmmaker), but am certain that with your assistance I will be able to fix my issue. 

I would like to know if there is a simple way to open my headlight encasing? Or will I have to remove the bumper, side walls, etc ... As you can see on the image, my flasher plastic piece fell off and is lodged in the headlight encasing. I would like to remove this piece and put it back in its place. 

Any support will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance, 

Alek
Truck Driver & Filmmaker
514-531-1932


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

To remove the headlight assembly, the bumper cover has to come off.

I would buy a new assembly and just replace it if it bothers you.

I think It is possible to disassemble the headlight assembly using heat. I did this with my Cobalt. But the housing always had moisture in it once I reassembled it.


----------



## Sgt Alek (Jan 24, 2021)

JLL said:


> To remove the headlight assembly, the bumper cover has to come off.



Good morning and thank you for the reply. 

I had the feeling as well. Will I be able to disassemble the headlight encasing in order to get it out?

Thank you 

Alek


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Refresh the page. I edited my post.


----------



## Sgt Alek (Jan 24, 2021)

JLL said:


> To remove the headlight assembly, the bumper cover has to come off.
> 
> I would buy a new assembly and just replace it if it bothers you.
> 
> I think It is possible to disassemble the headlight assembly using heat. I did this with my Cobalt. But the housing always had moisture in it once I reassembled it.



Thank you again JLL, 

Honestly, it does not bother me but I will try to fix as soon as the weather allows (3°F) lol. 

Thank you again,

Regards, 

Alek


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Sgt Alek said:


> Thank you again JLL,
> 
> Honestly, it does not bother me but I will try to fix as soon as the weather allows (3°F) lol.
> 
> ...


No problem


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Easier to perform open heart surgery with no experience.

Source: Dropped a screw once.

No way you’ll repair it without popping the polycarbonate (glass) off. Takes heat. Time. Patience.

Once that’s done apply generous amounts of JB Weld to hold the orange cover in place. The 2 tube mix.


----------



## Sgt Alek (Jan 24, 2021)

Good day Snipsey,

thank you for the info. I guess i will have some fun with that one. I have to get the JB Weld compound. The most difficult part will be to get to the encasing I guess. 

Thanks
Alek


----------



## CC8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Sgt Alek said:


> Good day to all again,
> 
> My name is Alek and I am not a car mechanic by far (Im a truck driver across the beautiful US of A and a filmmaker), but am certain that with your assistance I will be able to fix my issue.
> 
> ...


I tried manually fishing those out with much frustration and decided to leave them. Otherwise, I believe it's much easier to replace the entire thing.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

CC8 said:


> I tried manually fishing those out with much frustration and decided to leave them. Otherwise, I believe it's much easier to replace the entire thing.


Yeah if it were me I’d just replace the whole assembly.


----------



## Sgt Alek (Jan 24, 2021)

Thank you CC8,

Ill try to fiddle with it and see if its fixable altogether. 

Best,

Alek


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I wouldn't post your phone number on a website.

It's quite tedious and difficult to remove the clear lense from the Cruze headlamp. Not nearly worth the effort in my opinion.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yeah if it were me I’d just replace the whole assembly.


Depending on the mileage, the lenses might be rock-chipped/scuff to hell just from existing on the car for years.


----------



## the_nik (Nov 3, 2014)

My 2014 Cruze also has that broken off orange flasher lens sitting in the housing . It's like that on both sides of my car. I have noticed it on other Cruzes as well. I'm just going to ignore it. It's clearly a GM defect since it occurs regularly, yet they haven't done anything about it.


----------



## Sgt Alek (Jan 24, 2021)

Maybe one day they will fix it.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Sgt Alek said:


> Maybe one day they will fix it.


Haha.


----------



## Scott205 (Aug 11, 2016)

Sgt Alek said:


> Good day to all again,
> 
> My name is Alek and I am not a car mechanic by far (Im a truck driver across the beautiful US of A and a filmmaker), but am certain that with your assistance I will be able to fix my issue.
> 
> ...


I talked GM into replacing mine, it was 4 miles after the warranty, evidently they changed slightly on the styles. So GM picked up both headlights and I had to pay labor ($100), I didn't want to mismatches plus the newer lights were clear. The procedure is to take of that front fascia (bumper cover), but you still won't be able to get "into" the headlight. Either drive with it that way or replace the entire headlight assembly. If you manage to take the headlamp plastic off, it will get a bunch of moisture into it and drastically shorten the bulb life of your head light.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You can get 'em apart - you have to bake them in an oven, and then bake them again before you reseal them. As long as you get the seal good, they'll be fine...it's how people do projector retrofits.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

MP81 said:


> You can get 'em apart - you have to bake them in an oven, and then bake them again before you reseal them. As long as you get the seal good, they'll be fine...it's how people do projector retrofits.


FAR easier said than done.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Cruze headlights are "permasealed" and are a massive PITA to open as compared to Cobalts and other older GMs, and many Asian vehicles.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> FAR easier said than done.


I did it on my Cobalt and it really wasn't that difficult. Tedious, yes, impossibly difficult, no. The Cobalt's are a much less wild shape, so those are bound to be quite a bit easier, but I didn't get any kind of hateful messages from my buddy who built the Cruze retros, so, certainly doable.

That said, I absolutely wouldn't do it just to fix the turn signal "reflector" button. Might as well retrofit them at that point.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

See post #21. 

Cobalt headlights were CAKE to open, you can do it with a hair dryer if you're patient, using a heat gun they take5-10 minutes to open. Same for HHR and IONs. Cruze are a nightmare relative to the A-body cars. 
There's a reason there's not 45 different people offering $400 retros for the Cruze. LOL


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That does make sense why I paid quite a bit more than I remember seeing them for Cobalts then. 

Makes me glad I didn't deal with that myself, especially with such a good local resource who does a ton of them.


----------



## LionIX (Oct 24, 2020)

On a Saturn lens, I had that part fall off. I managed to put it back in place with a couple tools reaching through the hole for the bulb. It just slid into place (but who knows till it’d fall back out since it’s just held by friction).


----------

